# VINTAGE TV COMMERCIAL CHRISTMAS STENCILS with Glass Wax - Winter Wonderland



## Meanderer (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Geezerette (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh yes! Remember those! Then on New Years day we had to clean the windows with is if the weather permitted.


----------



## jujube (Nov 29, 2014)

My mother hated the stencils when we used the spray-on snow or the glass wax as it was hard to get off easily.  Instead we used bars of Bon-Ami cleanser that we colored with food coloring and painted scenes on the windows with brushes.  It was a lot of fun and the windows were sparkly when we cleaned them off after Christmas.  I don't even know if they make Bon-Ami bars any more.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 30, 2014)

Bonamionstencils!  Cool!


----------



## oldman (Nov 30, 2014)

My sister and I would do these each Christmas. My Mom looked forward to it. We even made a few stencils of our own for our Dad. He was a First Sergeant in the Army while we were growing up, so my sister, who was more artistic than I was, made a stencil with the 3 stripes and the 3 rockers under it. We made it larger than the others and my Dad really liked it.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 30, 2014)

We still have the set of stencils from the 60's. A few have disappeared...some have been remounted on half of a manila folder.  We decorate all the mirrors, mostly.  We use a small sponge with glass wax in a saucer.  We try to include Bells in the upper corners of the mirrors along with Christmas stencils, and leave the only the bells for new years. Over time, the envelope has disintegrated, but I have found the front and back pictures online and re-printed them and pasted them to a large manila envelope. The Grand-kids enjoy them.  I am reminded, of Johnson and Johnson's "Dance-wax", that was to be sprinkled on the dance-floor before the dance.  I never used it,but found an old box in the pantry back in the 60's. I can only imagine dancing and waxing the floor at the same time.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 1, 2014)

I remember my parents cleaning our windows with Glass Wax, and the stencils too


----------



## Pappy (Dec 1, 2014)

We used these too. Brings to mind, remember the spray cans of snow? What a mess it made and got on everything.


----------

